# Molly



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Molly very quietly passed away last night. I knew it was getting close as twice yesterday she slipped and fell on her side and I had to help her back up. I put her on the bed last night, as I do, since she has not been able to jump up the last few months. Ruby, the Llewellin Setter nudged me awake during the night and when I got up and Molly did not raise her head I knew she would not be getting up.

They say that every hunter should have one great dog in his lifetime, and I am blessed to say that I had two, and for most of their lives they were with me together. Molly came two years after Maggie, and left two years after her as well. Ruby has some big shoes to fill and you can bet I will be holding her a little tighter today.



* MOLLY*
* 2003 - 2015
*
Where To Bury A Dog

There are various places within which a dog may be buried. We are thinking now of a setter, whose coat was flame in the sunshine, and who, so far as we are aware, never entertained a mean or an unworthy thought. This setter is buried beneath a cherry tree, under four feet of garden loam, and at its proper season the cherry strews petals on the green lawn of his grave. Beneath a cherry tree, or an apple, or any flowering shrub of the garden, is an excellent place to bury a good dog. Beneath such trees, such shrubs, he slept in the drowsy summer, or gnawed at a flavorous bone, or lifted head to challenge some strange intruder. These are good places, in life or in death. Yet it is a small matter, and it touches sentiment more than anything else.

For if the dog be well remembered, if sometimes he leaps through your dreams actual as in life, eyes kindling, questing, asking, laughing, begging, it matters not at all where that dog sleeps at long and at last. On a hill where the wind is unrebuked and the trees are roaring, or beside a stream he knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pasture land, where most exhilarating cattle graze. It is all one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained, and nothing lost -- if memory lives. But there is one best place to bury a dog. One place that is best of all.

If you bury him in this spot, the secret of which you must already have, he will come to you when you call -- come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again. And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel they should not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he is yours and he belongs there.

People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper pitched too fine for mere audition, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them then, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth the knowing.

The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master.

by Ben Hur Lampman


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Very SORRY for your loss!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss redlabel.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This really is a heart wrenching thing to go thru, I am very sorry she's gone.

She was really a beautiful setter and all dogs are gifts from God.

Bob


----------

